# Please explain or is there a fatty tutorial?



## photofinishron (Oct 30, 2010)

So I think I've got a pretty good idea about what a fatty is but could someone please give a detailed explanation of what a fatty is?

And, Is there a fatty tutorial or is the forum pretty  much that through a simple collection of ideas?

Thanks

Ron


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 30, 2010)

Here are a couple links to Wikis that have some good info

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fatty  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636


----------



## otter (Nov 14, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Here are a couple links to Wikis that have some good info
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fatty
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636


Thanks Pineywoods


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 15, 2010)

If you do a search on youtube, there ares some good videos of the roll and weave as well.


----------

